# 2017 Prestige Fog Lights



## dpospres (Feb 16, 2012)

New to Audi, but not new to the forum. I am giving back my Passat TDI, and I just ordered the A3 Prestige with Sport Package. Blue with grey interior. I don't see in any pics that the car has foglights....does it? If not, I imagine there will be options in the future, but since the 2017 is a differant front than the 2016, it may be a while.


----------



## MCsquared81 (Feb 27, 2004)

The powers that be have decided that we in the USA do not need fog lights, so we don't get them. There should be a fog light kit for ROW that you can install, not sure I've see anyone do that yet. You'd also have to install the wiring harness and the proper switch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

dpospres said:


> New to Audi, but not new to the forum. I am giving back my Passat TDI, and I just ordered the A3 Prestige with Sport Package. Blue with grey interior. I don't see in any pics that the car has foglights....does it? If not, I imagine there will be options in the future, but since the 2017 is a differant front than the 2016, it may be a while.


they are basically integrated into the LED Headlights no audi with LED headlights have fog lights anymore



MCsquared81 said:


> The powers that be have decided that we in the USA do not need fog lights, so we don't get them. There should be a fog light kit for ROW that you can install, not sure I've see anyone do that yet. You'd also have to install the wiring harness and the proper switch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope ROW cars do not have Fogs anymore either They are integrating them into the Headlight


----------



## dpospres (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Kinda disappointing, but I'm sure it will still look good with the LED headlights.


----------



## joshuasebastien (Mar 3, 2015)

The 17MY with LED headlights does have "all-weather lights," which essentially function as fog lights as well as cornering lights. There is a button to turn them on is in the same location that a fog light activation button would be. The lights themselves are located in the lower hook part of the redesigned headlights.


----------



## BSTONER (Dec 2, 2009)

*BI-Xenons have all weather lights too*



joshuasebastien said:


> The 17MY with LED headlights does have "all-weather lights," which essentially function as fog lights as well as cornering lights. There is a button to turn them on is in the same location that a fog light activation button would be. The lights themselves are located in the lower hook part of the redesigned headlights.



Looking at photos of 2017 A3's, it appears that the cars with the standard Xenon headlights are now equipped with all weather lights. In the headlight switch cluster, you can see the all weather switch.

https://www.cstatic-images.com/supersized/1/e/1/54/bde3990099ff323d557a71728c4.jpg

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/680407184/overview/


----------



## dpospres (Feb 16, 2012)

Problem solved. Not actually fog lights, but DRLs in the fog grills.


----------



## S4cruiser (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^ Need more details on how you retrofitted this!! :thumbup:


----------



## dpospres (Feb 16, 2012)

The S-Line lower grills have a horizontal piece of trim that is removable and leaves a nice groove. The lights are LED tube lights (30 cm). I did a bit of drilling ro run the lights throught the grill, and cut the trim piece to go over the end of the tube lights. A little epoxy holds in all in place nicely. Finished it off with a chrome strip that attaches to the grove. Wiring goes to an Add A Circuit Fuse under the hood (O2 sensor heater) so that the lights come on when you open the doors, and go off 30 secs after you turn the car off.

Close up.


----------



## alkank (Aug 23, 2017)

hi. I have an 2017 audi a3 sedan 8v facelift with xenon plus and all weather lights. I dont have external fog light in front bumper so here comes the question.

Can I make the "all weather lights" work as cornering lights via VAGCOM (VCDS)? I tried some settings but they did not work.

thank you


----------

